# Помогите объяснить расшифровку МРТ! Нужно мнение компетентного травматолога либо невролога



## Александр201725 (22 Сен 2016)

делал мрт в другом городе.. заключение выслали почтой, но нормального невролога в городе я не смог найти.. парадокс. поэтому спрашиваю у вас уважаемые участники. подскажите насколько все серьезно.
Шейное утолщение
и верхнегрудной
отдел спинного
мозга (до уровня
позвонка Th4):
- микроочаговые изменения (0,5-1,0 мм) спинного мозга, в передн
их канатиках, с МР-
признаками глиозного характера (посттравматического генеза, в х
ронической фазе,
напротив зубовидного отростка С2
, напротив МПД С5-6, С6-7, C7-Th1 – дискогенная
микроочаговая миелопатия в хронической фазе).
Шейный отдел
позвоночника (до
уровня позвонка
Th4):
- шейный лордоз сглажен с кифотической установкой, имеется мик
росублистез
(псевдосублистез) со смещением те
ла вышележащего позвонка кпере
ди в сегменте С4-5,
С5-, С6-7, С7-Th1
- деформация тела позвонка (исход компрессионного микроперелома
) С4,5,6,7, со
снижением переднего вертикального размера, при этом замыкательные пластинки тел
позвонков С5,6,7 имеют деформации
- Признаки вертикального подвывиха С1:
- огрубленные и утолщенные связки, удерживающие атланто-аксиаль
но-окципитальные
сочленения,
- смещение фасетки центрального атланто-аксиального сустава бли
же к вершине зуба
позвонка С2,
- деформация вершины зубовидного
отростка позвонка С2 за счет к
онсолидированного
микроперелома,
- асимметричные фасетки боковых атланто-аксиальных и атланто-ок
ципитальных
суставов за счет консолидированных микропереломов – больше спра
ва,
- зубовидный отросток позвонка С2 контактирует с основной кость
ю,
- неконгруентность фасеток центрального атланто-аксиального сус
тава,
- Умеренный артроз дугоотросчаты
х суставов на уровне С4-5, С5-
6, С6-7
- Огрубление и утолщение желтых
связок на уровне С2-3, С3-4.
- Признаки радикулопатии (увеличение свободной жидкости в перин
евральных муфтах по
типу микрокист интервертебральных отверстий, на фоне сужения пр
освета
интервертебральных отверстий) на уровне С1,2,3,4,5,6,7,Th1.


----------



## La murr (22 Сен 2016)

*Александр201725*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------

